# Menu Idea



## Karen21 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am serving steak and lobster for dinner on Saturday and was thinking about serving 7 layer salad as well as a potato salad.  However, both salads would have eggs in them, would this be okay or is it better to omit the eggs in one of the salads?  Any other suggestions would be quite welcome.  

Thank you


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 19, 2014)

I've never had eggs in my 7 layer salad.  I like them in potato salad, but they're not necessary.  So my feeling is go ahead and omit eggs in one or both salads!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2014)

Karen21 said:


> I am serving steak and lobster for dinner on Saturday and was thinking about serving 7 layer salad as well as a potato salad.  However, both salads would have eggs in them, would this be okay or is it better to omit the eggs in one of the salads?  Any other suggestions would be quite welcome.
> 
> Thank you



Karen, eggs in both salads would probably tun off some people.  I think you're right and should change 7 layer salad.  You can just leave the eggs out of it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 19, 2014)

You can always omit the egg, just for the sake of it. 

If you want to do the salads, the sweet peas would be a nice counterpart to the lobster and steak. Why not omit the eggs from one offering(the layered salad) and focus on another aspect of sweet/savoury? Even just a tossed pea salad, with some cucumber, feta, tarragon with a light vinaigrette would be enough acid to cut the richness of all the lobster, but pair with both proteins.

Another option would be fresh cut, lightly blanched hericot vert. Think Nicoise a la Steak. But, both would include potatoes, just a different approach.


----------

